# LEDs o futuro da iluminação



## godzila (22 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

Os leds infravermelhos que me refiro, os mais baratos são iguais aos dos telecomandos das tv’s, os outros mais caros são aqueles maiores que se costumam rodear as câmaras de vigilância, sendo estes últimos específicos para iluminação, eu não sei é o que terá mais rendimento de 40 dos mais fracos de 9 dos mais fortes.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2010 às 18:32)

godzila disse:


> Os leds infravermelhos que me refiro, os mais baratos são iguais aos dos telecomandos das tv’s, os outros mais caros são aqueles maiores que se costumam rodear as câmaras de vigilância, sendo estes últimos específicos para iluminação, eu não sei é o que terá mais rendimento de 40 dos mais fracos de 9 dos mais fortes.



Penso que só perguntando a quem os vende ou a representantes da marca, pois sem outras referências é difícil ajudar.


----------



## Knyght (29 Jan 2010 às 01:43)

Defacto creio que a oportunidade de utilizar LED em iluminação publica é de Ouro. Contudo para quem não tem conhecimento uma luz branca em piso molhado reflete ao contrario enquanto a amarela absorve os contornos dando ao condutor perceber as formas


----------



## Zapiao (1 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

As minhas lanternas sao todas em LED


----------

